# Turn back to old gbatemp



## bradzx (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok I don't like this new way.  When I post it, it loading to post.  I never see this like that.  Other forum website is simple way.  Post it and that it.  Not loading post to set the post.  I want this website turn back to old.  I don't like new look and stuff.  It really annoying.  Whatever who create this website, I want turn it back to old.  Where is perfectly and smooth.  No lagging, no ad pop up, and no loading post.   It really waste my time because it too much memory for post loading, lagging, and ad pop up.  Change it back to old one please.  Thank if you do.


----------



## berlinka (Oct 20, 2011)

I hardly understood one word you were saying, but I think I totally agree with it nonetheless.
New GBATEMP has lost it's scruffy charm... but hey, you know, things always MUST change don't they. If it's not broken, just FIX it anyway!


----------



## bradzx (Oct 20, 2011)

Please....I dont want see this same thing on facebook.  Ok?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 20, 2011)

Nothing can be gained from moving backwards. 
We didn't change GBAtemp just to confuse people; it was done to incorporate a high number of long overdue upgrades. 
GBAtemp v3 was a good version and served us well for a number of years, but it was flawed in a number of ways.
These upgrades were necessary, and in time I believe you'll come to like them as many of us already have.


----------



## Buleste (Oct 20, 2011)

bradzx said:


> It really waste my time because it too much memory for post loading, lagging, and ad pop up.


If you don't like the Ads then install a pop up blocker and an Ad Blocker. Simples.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 20, 2011)

bradzx said:


> Please....I dont want see this same thing on facebook.  Ok?


What I see on Facebook is people crying out for things to go back the way they were every time something changes. You don't want it to be like Facebook? Stop making it like Facebook.


----------



## Langin (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't even have any adds.0.0 never saw them I don't have add blocker or whatever.

Maybe it is Opera?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 20, 2011)

Langin: They show up for people in the newcomers group, and people who aren't logged in.


----------



## Langin (Oct 20, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Langin: They show up for people in the newcomers group, and people who aren't logged in.




Thanks mister who lives in the wooded wilds! ;D


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 20, 2011)

i didn't like the new look at first but i've got used to it now, it will takes some time.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 20, 2011)

I support the topic starter i was against this from the beginning and this will not change even in some years -.-V

not only does this new GBATemp look bad, it still has lots of bugs and way to much useless stuff that just makes everything slow.

I support the topic starter i was against this from the beginning and this will not change even in some years -.-V

not only does this new GBATemp look bad, it still has lots of bugs and way to much useless stuff that just makes everything slow.

I support the topic starter i was against this from the beginning and this will not change even in some years -.-V

not only does this new GBATemp look bad, it still has lots of bugs and way to much useless stuff that just makes everything slow.

For me the Forum just got unbearable slow !



__________________________________


yeah thats what i was talking about -.-V first no reaction at all than tripple post -.-V


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 20, 2011)

*Youkai, **why is your post repeating itself? also teh only annoyance i have is the google spellchecker dosn't work at all in quick reply, and the quick reply just make all my text in bold lol*


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 20, 2011)

If you cannot handle the new look you shouldn't be on the site. Logout and come back in six months when most of the bugs are gone.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh i just saw a topic in the site discussions that if 1,000,000 people like this, then the mods will change GBAtemp back to the old Version 3.


----------



## prowler (Oct 20, 2011)

Costy said in another topic (why don't you people search?) that once all the bugs are sorted out, then comes the server performance, etc.

Other than that, the new look is fantastic and you should be back in 2004 where you belong.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't mind the new GBAtemp. It looks beautiful and the features work really well.
However, I've never experienced such long load times and frequent 502 errors before the upgrade.



prowler_ said:


> Costy said in another topic (why don't you people search?) that once all the bugs are sorted out, then comes the server performance, etc.
> 
> Other than that, the new look is fantastic and you should be back in 2004 where you belong.


Provide a time machine and I'll gladly take it back to 2004.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 20, 2011)

i had just spent and hour refreshing trying to get past a 502 Bad Gateway


----------



## Coto (Oct 20, 2011)

I like it, but it is a bit confusing s:

But I wouldn't step back to the old template.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 20, 2011)

The old site was lacking in all the bad ways. Now we've upgraded to support the latest technologies and what not and no its not perfect yet, deal. 

Although _CERTAIN_ things could be removed but like I said, the site isn't perfect yet.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 20, 2011)

But I am talking about post loading when I post and everything is loading when I check my profile, I notice top right black box loading and it not on firefox loading.  It this website loading thing stuff.  I don't like website loading thing stuff.  I rather normal as other forum website.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok I don't like this new way.  When I post it, it loading to post.  I never see this like that.  Other forum website is simple way.  Post it and that it.  Not loading post to set the post.  I want this website turn back to old.  I don't like new look and stuff.  It really annoying.  Whatever who create this website, I want turn it back to old.  Where is perfectly and smooth.  No lagging, no ad pop up, and no loading post.   It really waste my time because it too much memory for post loading, lagging, and ad pop up.  Change it back to old one please.  Thank if you do.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 20, 2011)

yeah no fun having a forum that lags more than every high end game possibly could do oO


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2011)

My only issue is the new Blogs layout but really, it's for the better. People are just too lazy to take advantage of all the benefits of the new layout or to simply learn how to navigate it.

Odds are the speed will be fixed soon enough, mind you v3 is still rather new for us.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 20, 2011)

What the f*ck

Everyone asked soo much for this update, now its lame?


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Everyone asked soo much for this update, now its lame?



I never asked for this.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 20, 2011)

Alan John said:


> What the f*ck
> 
> Everyone asked soo much for this update, now its lame?




never ever heard of any discussion about an update ... 
well i am here every day several times even thaught i do not post ... and this since many years ... even longer than most stuff.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 20, 2011)

Alan John said:


> What the f*ck
> 
> Everyone asked soo much for this update, now its lame?


I am the one who said that.  I dont like this new.  I rather old one like before.  This is new look make me....not my type for this website or update.  i rather old one.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 20, 2011)

There was a big front page post that was up for a week and most people (if not, all) voted in the poll for "Forum software upgrade".

I think that we need a "classic" skin for people who adore classic gbatemp.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> i had just spent and hour refreshing trying to get past a 502 Bad Gateway



Same here );


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 20, 2011)

IPB3, the software that GBAtemp is running, is widely regarded as the heaviest piece of forum software out there - and as I'm sure you'll have guessed, tests could not simulate such a large number of users browsing the board.
Give the staff some slack, they know what they're doing. Upgrades like this are never perfect.

In the mean time, why not relax by doing something else slightly more interesting than complaining about Javascript/AJAX-based features. Like it or not they're both used widely everywhere, and you're just gonna have to get used to that.

*EDIT:* The 502 timeouts are caused by a piece of software that runs the actual requests in the background malfunctioning. Luckily, it usually manages to fix itself, but with hundreds of users refreshing every second the queues get filled up again before the requests can actually be met. Until the upgrade has finally been smoothed over (issues like that are being worked on as far as I've been told), I recommend /not/ refreshing every 30 seconds.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2011)

Youkai said:


> I support the topic starter i was against this from the beginning and this will not change even in some years -.-V
> 
> not only does this new GBATemp look bad, it still has lots of bugs and way to much useless stuff that just makes everything slow.
> 
> ...


Well, it's a nice new layout, and I LOVE IT!
But.... it's a bit slow on the posting and could do with some bug removal.
EDIT: Posting is _unbearably _slow.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 20, 2011)

Hee hee.  What I tell you?  Every time they get new, they are really annoying.  You will see soon enough many people will complain.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 20, 2011)

EDIT: WRONG THREAD! :\


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, I like this layout (although I'm using the black themed layout, the rest is all the same), sure, it's slow like hell to post sometimes but that's quite understandable, there's hundreds of people on this forum daily, so it's no wonder the server being slower than normal because of the recent upgrade. Also, to the people complaning other forums don't use this, I've seen several forums that have resorted to the same technology, it's progress..
Here's an example, some people might like the old TV's (the bulky squarish ones), however no matter what you say, the new ones are better (maybe not quality wise, but functions wise), you can watch HD among other things while in the old ones you had a crappy quality compared to it. People often complain about improvements, but humans wouldn't develop if they kept things the way they already were just because they worked just fine.

(Sorry if my post is confusing, I'm too tired atm xP)


----------



## Costello (Oct 21, 2011)

if you want the site to be faster, then you need to accept the ads
the ads provide the revenue, and if everyone accepts the ads and click them enough, we will have enough to afford an extra server to handle the load.
but if everyone hides them, blocks them, cries every time they see a banner, then there's no revenue for the site, there's no money for servers, so the site will just get slower.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 21, 2011)

bradzx said:


> Ok I don't like this new way.  When I post it, it loading to post.  I never see this like that.  Other forum website is simple way.  Post it and that it.  Not loading post to set the post.  I want this website turn back to old.  I don't like new look and stuff.  It really annoying.  Whatever who create this website, I want turn it back to old.  Where is perfectly and smooth.  No lagging, no ad pop up, and no loading post.   It really waste my time because it too much memory for post loading, lagging, and ad pop up.  Change it back to old one please.  Thank if you do.


Well... you have to deal with it.
Why would they want to erase all the hard work they did?
I felt the same way and all... but complaining won't get you anywhere.
You'll eventually get used to it... trust me


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 21, 2011)

I actually haven't noticed any slowdown myself.

So, I cant really side with the OP, or anyone having this issue either.

I personally like the new temp. No longer do we have to rely on seperate url to upload pictures, it's now in our profiles! No longer do smilys pop up in a seperate window, now they are part of the posting box. Everything works better for me than it did with the old Temp, so I really dont see any reason or need, to go back myself. Feel free to disagree with me in a polite and gentlemanly manner.


----------



## lex luthor (Oct 21, 2011)

Costello said:


> but if everyone hides them, blocks them, cries every time they see a banner, then there's no revenue for the site, there's no money for servers, so the site will just get slower.



I take it that the *OP opinion* and the *I got used to the new Gbatemp layout but I block the Ads* temper are equally bad LOL


----------



## giantpune (Oct 21, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> IPB3, the software that GBAtemp is running, is widely regarded as the heaviest piece of forum software out there



we got upgraded to GBATemp vista


----------



## bradzx (Oct 21, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:


> bradzx said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I don't like this new way.  When I post it, it loading to post.  I never see this like that.  Other forum website is simple way.  Post it and that it.  Not loading post to set the post.  I want this website turn back to old.  I don't like new look and stuff.  It really annoying.  Whatever who create this website, I want turn it back to old.  Where is perfectly and smooth.  No lagging, no ad pop up, and no loading post.   It really waste my time because it too much memory for post loading, lagging, and ad pop up.  Change it back to old one please.  Thank if you do.
> ...



I was been here almost everyday to check update firmware for M3 DS Real under Ymenu.  Now I see this new look.  What happen to old one?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 21, 2011)

Times change, dude. Out with the old, in with the new.

I'm pretty sure most people are having a hard time getting used to the changes, but we just have to live with it. Like others said, reverting back will only throw away all of the hard work that the staff put into this site.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok I don't like this new way.  When I post it, it loading to post.  I never see this like that.  Other forum website is simple way.  Post it and that it.  Not loading post to set the post.  I want this website turn back to old.  I don't like new look and stuff.  It really annoying.  Whatever who create this website, I want turn it back to old.  Where is perfectly and smooth.  No lagging, no ad pop up, and no loading post.   It really waste my time because it too much memory for post loading, lagging, and ad pop up.  Change it back to old one please.  Thank if you do.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

bradzx said:


> Hee hee.  What I tell you?  Every time they get new, they are really annoying.  You will see soon enough many people will complain.


Hee hee yah! they usually get slower, and it's annoying. but after things are fixed, you will see soon enough, it'll get faster.


----------



## Porygon-X (Oct 21, 2011)

Is it just me or is this site loading EXTREMELY slow for some of you as well? I've hardly visited because loading the homepage takes about 10 seconds alone


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 21, 2011)

Porygon-X said:


> Is it just me or is this site loading EXTREMELY slow for some of you as well? I've hardly visited because loading the homepage takes about 10 seconds alone


Give the admins time to fix the bugs.  They're hard at work addressing these issues, so rest assured it will get better.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 21, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Times change, dude. Out with the old, in with the new.
> 
> I'm pretty sure most people are having a hard time getting used to the changes, but we just have to live with it. Like others said, reverting back will only throw away all of the hard work that the staff put into this site.


But I like color theme like white.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2011)

too much complaining.... why not "suggest" instead of "complain"

instead of saying "new temp sux, i want the old one back!"
why not "after you finish cleaning up, can you please bring the old themes back? i like them more."


----------



## bradzx (Oct 21, 2011)

Narayan said:


> too much complaining.... why not "suggest" instead of "complain"
> 
> instead of saying "new temp sux, i want the old one back!"
> why not "after you finish cleaning up, can you please bring the old themes back? i like them more."


Well I take it from your instead mine.    Anyway I am not really good for everything.  I just do what I can do.  By the way, I hate grammar stuff.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 21, 2011)

My only complaints are the load times, which are extremely sluggish at points, and the fact that blogs are no longer included in the Recent Posts box on the homepage.  However, I have full faith in Costello and tj_cool to get this all sorted out in due time and a compromise made that can make a majority of the members here happy.  Till then, I guess I'll just deal with it! 



Costello said:


> if you want the site to be faster, then you need to accept the ads
> the ads provide the revenue, and if everyone accepts the ads and click them enough, we will have enough to afford an extra server to handle the load.
> but if everyone hides them, blocks them, cries every time they see a banner, then there's no revenue for the site, there's no money for servers, so the site will just get slower.



Costello, not that I have the money right now (kinda strapped for cash, plus driving out of state to visit my girlfriend in a week...), but is there a way I can donate a few bucks here or there to the site?  A PayPal or something?  It's not going to be anything ground breaking, 5 bucks or so every once in a while, but I figure everything helps.  I disabled ad-block plus and noscript on gbatemp and still no ads are showing up... I thought that adsense ads showed up at least, even for members, but I am getting nothing at all o.o  Yeah, I would like a way to give back to the community that has helped me out with my interests.


----------



## kingsucksalot (Oct 21, 2011)

I do not mind the new GBA temp my only complaint is the popup on every page
I know there are add blockers and what not but I rather not have such things slowing
down my browsing, people just need to cope with the changes.


----------



## Costello (Oct 21, 2011)

just consider this new advert style (bottom of the page) a temporary experiment, and if it fails we will revert back to regular ad banners.


----------



## iggloovortex (Oct 21, 2011)

the only issue ive seen is that some/all smileys dont work?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 21, 2011)

I will be pretty pissed if we switch to the old version now. This version looks so sleek, like a new iPod, or a new black DS lite. lol Anyways, ad blocker does not let any ads through, so I couldn't care less what you do with the ads.


----------



## Costello (Oct 21, 2011)

iggloovortex said:


> the only issue ive seen is that some/all smileys dont work?


- in old posts its possible some (all?) smileys dont show up. can/will be fixed.
- in new posts they should all work, except some of the ones we used to have were lost during the upgrade, as far as i know.


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 21, 2011)

Costello said:


> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> > the only issue ive seen is that some/all smileys dont work?
> ...



Wait what? D:               

EDIT: All good here!


----------



## Vinnymac (Oct 21, 2011)

I really like the new design a lot, and all the features that come with it. Only thing I dislike is the placement of the ads, and the frequencie that they close for me.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 21, 2011)

It's very awkward, especially on a mobile device. Posting in mobile mode is almost impossible, posting in normal mode is literally impossible. It's also a bloated systems hog, runs like crap on my netbook with all its fancy sliding and fading animations and the topic list doesn't display properly in IE, with the topic icons only half showing because the column they're in is too thin.


----------



## 112345veronica (Oct 21, 2011)

these popup ads are annoying were never here before


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 21, 2011)

The pop-up banner  'close' button doesn't work in some browsers for me.  Although they're made less annoying at work because the banners are blocked by my company's web filter as being hosted on an unsafe site so I never see them


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 21, 2011)

Thesolcity said:


> Wait what?


Doesn't look right on the black theme.

Natural for the most part on this. 

Still didn't like the blogs. Can we have options on that?

I (and others) have been using the like button,so that good...

Not a big deal, but would be nice to have a clearer bold on the black theme.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 21, 2011)

Costello said:


> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> > the only issue ive seen is that some/all smileys dont work?
> ...



In the mean time, this userscript I made fixes old smileys: http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/116021


----------



## prowler (Oct 21, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> It's very awkward, especially on a mobile device. Posting in mobile mode is almost impossible, posting in normal mode is literally impossible. It's also a bloated systems hog, runs like crap on my netbook with all its fancy sliding and fading animations and the topic list doesn't display properly in IE, with the topic icons only half showing because the column they're in is too thin.


Runs okay on my netbook (Firefox), though I don't have many tabs open but when I do go on a tab spree, I tend to forget GBAtemp is even open.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok I don't like this new way.  When I post it, it loading to post.  I never see this like that.  Other forum website is simple way.  Post it and that it.  Not loading post to set the post.  I want this website turn back to old.  I don't like new look and stuff.  It really annoying.  Whatever who create this website, I want turn it back to old.  Where is perfectly and smooth.  No lagging, no ad pop up, and no loading post.   It really waste my time because it too much memory for post loading, lagging, and ad pop up.  Change it back to old one please.  Thank if you do.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 21, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> It's very awkward, especially on a mobile device. Posting in mobile mode is almost impossible, posting in normal mode is literally impossible. It's also a bloated systems hog, runs like crap on my netbook with all its fancy sliding and fading animations and the topic list doesn't display properly in IE, with the topic icons only half showing because the column they're in is too thin.


Posting in mobile mode is only hard if you're using a bad browser, I've posted several times from Dolphin HD, on my Android 2.3.4 phone, as well as from my iPod Touch running iOS4 in Mobile Safari. If it's running "like crap", that is the fault of your web browser; I suggest using Firefox (7 or above), Chrome or Opera. As for Internet Explorer, everything renders fine for me in 9 (which was installed on all Vista/7 machines via a "critical" update)
If you're really having issues with size on a netbook, try forcing a higher resolution.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 21, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > It's very awkward, especially on a mobile device. Posting in mobile mode is almost impossible, posting in normal mode is literally impossible. It's also a bloated systems hog, runs like crap on my netbook with all its fancy sliding and fading animations and the topic list doesn't display properly in IE, with the topic icons only half showing because the column they're in is too thin.
> ...



Yes, I actually post from the (awesome) mobile version of GBATemp pretty often. Works perfect for me using Dolphin HD on my Android. Fast and it looks nice, also love how people have their avatar images still!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Oct 21, 2011)

i know this may sound and is stupid but there should be a setting to use the old appearance


----------



## Cyan (Oct 21, 2011)

This is not just an appearance, but a completely new forum.
In fact we decided to "keep" the old appearance, that's why the forum use the same color/css/layout instead of making a new theme for the new forum.
We updated the theme to work with the new forum version.

It's old images over the new forum.
You can't have the old forum working at the same time as the new one. it's not the same code/database.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 21, 2011)

BlueStar said:


> It's very awkward, especially on a mobile device. Posting in mobile mode is almost impossible, posting in normal mode is literally impossible. It's also a bloated systems hog, runs like crap on my netbook with all its fancy sliding and fading animations and the topic list doesn't display properly in IE, with the topic icons only half showing because the column they're in is too thin.


Mobile devices like a phone, looks awesome, thanks to IPboardMobile.


----------



## bradzx (Oct 21, 2011)

I hope they will make new theme color.  I like white one from before.  And some nice background stuff.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 22, 2011)

New GBAtemp is great, except butchered Blogs.
I'd rather fix your English than "fix" GBAtemp.


----------



## techboy (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of the upgraded board either, but my main complaints are not so much the appearance and navigation. (yeah, it's a bit brighter, and I need to relearn where things are, but I can live with it) as they are annoying features. Among the ones I detest most so far: the floating username/search bar, "Like This" button on every post (I could see per-topic, but per-post? Really?), and the use of AJAX for replying.

If anything, an option to eliminate AJAX (i.e. a "Use legacy reply" in the settings) and an option to disable the floating username/search bar would be appreciated.


----------



## Costello (Oct 22, 2011)

> *If anything, an option to eliminate AJAX (i.e. a "Use legacy reply" in the settings)* and an option to disable the floating username/search bar would be appreciated.


I like the sound of that (bold part) and I would even make it the default behavior...


----------



## Gahars (Oct 22, 2011)

Changes happen, and you just have to get used to them.

I wasn't the biggest fan of the redesign when it came out, but I got over it and moved on. To ask the administrators to undo all their hard work now is a little bit ridiculous.


----------



## giantpune (Oct 22, 2011)

techboy said:


> Among the ones I detest most so far: the floating username/search bar, &quot;Like This&quot; button on every post (I could see per-topic, but per-post? Really?)



i made a set of filters that remove all this "social bullshit" type of stuff from the website.  so far, i got it removing the "like", "blog this", "follow forum/thread", status updater, rss, and a couple other things.  I removed the floating username thing, but then I didnt see a way to know if you got a new PM or not, so i brought it back  .
http://gbatemp.net/topic/310768-adblock-filters-for-the-new-layout/


----------



## bradzx (Oct 22, 2011)

Wait, there is rss here too?  Like each thread?


----------



## SifJar (Oct 22, 2011)

bradzx said:


> Wait, there is rss here too?  Like each thread?


I think it's just the blogs and calender.



Antoligy said:


> As for Internet Explorer, everything renders fine for me in 9 (which was installed on all Vista/7 machines via a "critical" update)



It was an "optional" update for me on Windows 7.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 22, 2011)

SifJar said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > As for Internet Explorer, everything renders fine for me in 9 (which was installed on all Vista/7 machines via a "critical" update)
> ...



yeah for me it was optional as well, and after testing IE9 even thaught it seemed faster i went back to 8 in an instand ...


----------



## techboy (Oct 22, 2011)

giantpune said:


> techboy said:
> 
> 
> > Among the ones I detest most so far: the floating username/search bar, &quot;Like This&quot; button on every post (I could see per-topic, but per-post? Really?)
> ...


Nice! I'll definitely be using some of those 

Quite a few websites I use have gone "social crazy" in recent months...


----------



## boombox (Oct 22, 2011)

I really like the new site, it's more contemporary, nicer to look at, and it _is_ actually easy to use if you use your brain, have a general click around at all the settings etc.
Just deal with it.
It'll grow on you, people usually hate change...until it gets old...then they moan that it's rubbish - yes it's a vicious cycle


----------



## DeathStrudel (Oct 22, 2011)

The whole thing seems more like bloated social integration rather than an upgrade. I don't dislike it per se, but it seems pointless as nothing was really improved at all.


----------

